# 543                                                      Turnips at 543 CLOSED



## Bekaa

CLOSED, but If you’re already in the queue standby I’ll get to you. 

Please respond here and I’ll ”like” your comment to let you know you’re in the queue. Then, wait for the dodo. (Look up toward the top of this thread and you’ll see the code there when it’s your turn.)

you’ll have 10 minutes from the time I share the code with you to come over. If you haven’t shown up by that time, I will simply move you to the end of the queue, and let the next one in line come on over.

i’ll be bringing folks over one at a time to make it the best experience for all. if you want to make an additional trip, please send me another, separate request, and I will add you to the end of the queue. In other words one trip per request.

You are welcome to check out able sisters or to shop at nooks if you want to. Also Leif is here if you want to go see him. Finally, I have an overload of DIY’s spread out on my left beach help yourself.

PS, if I’m not around just help yourself. I’ll be around/online for a while so no worries will get to everyone.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

May I please stop by? Thanks sooo much for this! ❤


----------



## Bekaa

will pm dodo.
you are welcome to shop able sisters or purchase anything you want at nooks. Also, Leif’# here today if you’re interested.

See you soon!


----------



## ACNobastru

Hi! I am also interested.


----------



## Koholint

May I stop by?


----------



## Bekaa

Bear with me, everyone. This is the first time I’ve used the dodo queuing!


----------



## xBlackRosex

Could i come sell, please? I'll need to make two trips, as i have 6,000 Turnips.


----------



## Guilhermevolcom

May i go to your island?


----------



## Bekaa

Hey everyone. I am overwhelmed with DIY‘s. As your exiting the airport they are on the beach to the left please check them out and take what you want.


Bekaa said:


> Please respond here and I’ll ”like” your comment to let you know you’re in the queue. Then, wait for me to PM you the dodo.


folks, we got a communication error, and I’m going to have to get a new dodo please be patient and I’ll get back to you.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



Bekaa said:


> Please respond here and I’ll ”like” your comment to let you know you’re in the queue. Then, wait for the dodo.
> i’ll be bringing folks over one at a time in order to try to prevent communication errors and to make it the best experience for all. For now, I’m allowing folks to make two trips. We’ll see how that goes. That means it may take a bit for me to get to you. But I will! Thanks
> 
> PS, if I’m not around just help yourself.


It appears to me that having two people try to come over at the same time may be the problem. So, panda I’ve moved you to the queue. Nobostru, hang on...


Bekaa said:


> Please respond here and I’ll ”like” your comment to let you know you’re in the queue. Then, wait for the dodo.
> i’ll be bringing folks over one at a time in order to try to prevent communication errors and to make it the best experience for all. For now, I’m allowing folks to make two trips. We’ll see how that goes. That means it may take a bit for me to get to you. But I will! Thanks
> 
> PS, if I’m not around just help yourself.


I warned you all that I was new to this! I am starting all over. A new dodo code coming soon. I will be allowing one person at a time no second trips. If you need a second trip, just send me another/separate request and I’ll add you to the end of the queue for the second trip.

Not sure, but I think the problem may be having two people trying to come at the same time or one closely following the other. We’ll see thanks for your patience


----------



## Kressica

I’d like to come by!


----------



## hollylou14

I’d love to pop by!! thank you so much


----------



## Firecub813

May i come over please


----------



## xBlackRosex

LOL, Rip. Communication error while i was trying to sell.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

If still allowed, I'd like to stop by  if not thats okay!


----------



## Bekaa

xBlackRosex said:


> LOL, Rip. Communication error while i was trying to sell.


Oh no. I’m so sorry that happened I’ll put you back in the queue to come up next in line.


----------



## jellyb3an137

hi I'd like to come by as well


----------



## xBlackRosex

Bekaa said:


> Oh no. I’m so sorry that happened I’ll put you back in the queue to come up next in line.


 
No Problem, Thank you.


----------

